# Sludgy noise-punk= Canada Own Motorama-Rocket Powder CD! 4 Gore and NTC?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I have this Bands first album that sound like a mix of No Tomorrow Charlie(from Gent) and Gore (from Venlo) for Guitar-Laden, Noise-Sludge \Noise-Punk=Noise-rock is like grunge to me, some market pigeonhole label for music, it's could be Velvets Underground to Ruins(of Japan) or Gore from The Netherlands, I say Noise-rock appellation is lazy non-sense, stupid to vague.

P.s Math-Rock is basically neo-prog, whit a catchy name pigeonholer lol

Have a nice day and other releases of Motorama or less noisy more punk straight forward fun but not as fun.

P.S Move this post in NON-CLASSICAL section I did a stupid mystake


----------

